# Portrait of a Leader!



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

Have a look at this graphite portrait of mine that I made a week ago. Hope you like it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

This is very well done. Obviously you are not new to art. :biggrin:


----------



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> This is very well done. Obviously you are not new to art. :biggrin:


 Thanks Susan! Looking forward for a deeper knowledge exchange with artists like you, on this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

welcome to the forum. This is a great drawing. You are very talented.


----------



## VarunDivadkar (Jul 23, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> welcome to the forum. This is a great drawing. You are very talented.


 Thanks a lot Terry!


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

VarunDivadkar said:


> Have a look at this graphite portrait of mine that I made a week ago. Hope you like it!


VarunDivKar
You have some skilled hands.
Such very good work.
Stever


----------

